#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Activate new timeline look for ur facebook profile :)

## dineshvalmiki

Yesterday we had a facebook f8 2011 conference releasing the upcoming new features on facebook profile timeline view, music apps and top stories

I was eagerly waiting for these new feature and I happened to get my  timeline view for my profile after reading an article so I thought of  giving a complete tutorial how to get hands on the new facebook's TIMELINE look.


http://www.demonstech.com/2011/09/how-to-get-hands-on-new-facebook.html





  Similar Threads: Facebook loophole allows profile to be accessed without the password! Facebook testing redisgned timeline Change colour of your Facebook profile..simple trick!

----------

